

Why startups are hard - Choppen5
http://blog.mightbuy.it/2012/11/04/why-startups-are-hard/

======
mvkel
As a founder, you do need a certain type of blind arrogance, but if you've
been doing this for a year and not a single person has said "hey, you're onto
something..." maybe you should start listening to them.

Any startup will have nay sayers, and while the traditional thought is to say
"meh, who needs those guys?" you should still be getting 3 or 4 people out of
every 10 you pitch saying "cool idea! I see the potential!"

Chances are, if everyone you pitch says, "hmm. I don't get it," your potential
customers will be echoing the same. Unless you're your own customer, at a
certain point, you'll need to convince someone (your customers) you're worth
something. If you haven't so far, you may never.

